# Quick help!  Best way: Vancouver to Seattle?



## Cathyb (Aug 8, 2009)

Need some good advice. We are staying at Worldmark Canadian, across the street from the Sheraton on Hornby St.  What is the easiest way to get out of downtown Vancouver and on way to Seattle?   Thank you in advance!!


----------



## ricoba (Aug 8, 2009)

Get to Granville Street South - 

It will jog off at SW Marine Drive to cross over the Fraser River into Richmond

Just Watch for the 99 South signs.

Follow it south bound and then watch for Route 99 signs (Granville turns into Route 99) it is route 99 right to the border.


----------



## eal (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are the google maps directions from Worldmark to Seattle:

Driving directions to Seattle, WA, USA
228 km – about 2 hours 30 mins

1. Head northeast on Hornby St toward Nelson St  0.1 km 
2. Turn right at Nelson St  0.1 km 
3. Turn right at Howe St S  0.9 km 
4. Slight right at Granville St S  7.5 km 
5. Turn left at W 70th Ave  0.7 km 
6. Turn right at Oak St  0.6 km 
7. Continue on Hwy 99 S 
Entering United States (Washington)  40.4 km 
8. Continue on I-5 S  176 km 
9. Take exit 167 toward Mercer St  1.0 km


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thank you!*



eal said:


> Here are the google maps directions from Worldmark to Seattle:
> 
> Driving directions to Seattle, WA, USA
> 228 km – about 2 hours 30 mins
> ...



Thank you both for your kind help!


----------



## LLW (Aug 9, 2009)

eal said:


> Here are the google maps directions from Worldmark to Seattle:
> 
> Driving directions to Seattle, WA, USA
> 228 km – about 2 hours 30 mins
> ...




Cathy, you may skip steps 1 and 2 if:

when you get out of the garage at the Canadian, in the alley, instead of turning left to go to Hornby, turn right to go to Howe (it runs parallel to Hornby, going the opposite direction, towards step 4). Then you may turn right onto Howe, joining the above directions at step 3. 

In the alley, you will have to watch for incoming cars regardless of whether you turn left or right.


----------

